# не работает сеть

## geloo

у меня такая вот проблема с сетью,  никак не могу понят в чем же дело. 

после пересборки ядра (с 2.6.23-г6 на 2.6.24-г7) перестала работать сеть, проводная. у меня ноут, т.о. Wifi (eth1) и кабель (eth0). 

после загрузки системы dmesg пишет  

```
r8169: eth0: link up
```

 . но сеть не работает. dhclient eth0 ниче не делает, только 

```
option_space_encapsulate: option space agent doesn't exist, but its configured
```

и увеличивает интервалы 

ifconfig eth0 пишет, что интерфейс АП но нет никакого ip-адреса. 

посоветуйте пожалуйста )

спс

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Какая версия dhcp-клиента, что за железо?

Вот еще посмотри: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=460837

----------

## geloo

да похожее я уже это гдето видел.  У меня стоит пару ядер, и на 2.6.23 все работает, а вот на 2.6.24-г7 вот такая фигня. У меня Asus A6Tc 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_A6T#Hardware. 

Заметил еше такую вещь: когда грузятся службы, вылитает и netmount eth0.bluetouth starting . Может какая-нить коллизия происходит между устройствами или их идентификацией?

----------

## _Sir_

Насчет имен eth? посмотри /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

У меня на Acer Aspire 5101 была на 23-х ядрах фигня, что при попытке инициализации eth0 (ethernet) вообще все висло. Вынеси bluetooth в модули, так кстати HOWTO по голубозубу рекомендует. Ну а я проблему решил при очередном обновлении -- ядро собралось и загрузилось  :Smile:  А вот из твоего сообщения похоже, что разные сетевые подсистемы решили одно и то же имя устройства себе присвоить  :Smile: 

----------

## asm64

С MAC адресом сетевой всё нормально или нули? Смотреть dmesg.

Если нули интерфейс не поднимется. Нужно ставить macchanger и в /etc/conf.d/net править адрес, например mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55" или mac_eth0="random-ending". Но в последнем варианте возможно, что udev каждый раз будет переименовывать сетевой интерфейс.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *asm64 wrote:*   

> Но в последнем варианте возможно, что udev каждый раз будет переименовывать сетевой интерфейс.

 

Нет, не будет. Он смотри на основной мак-адрес, а не на заменённый.

----------

